# Eldar for sale - selling up



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, selling up my Eldar - https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153027561493228.1073741827.505463227&type=1&l=f707ec33bc


Will accept offers on larger lots, please ask questions about condition etc if you cannot tell from the photo, most is part built, will add the last few bits over the next day or so.

If anyone wants the whole lot then give me a reasonable offer, will likely throw in the rest and all the odd spares etc.

UK only, postage based on quantity bought, offers taken on larger lots

3x War Walkers (unbuilt) £30
2x Crimson hunter (part built) £24 each
5x Rangers £10 per 5
5x fire dragons £12 per lot
Nightspinner (forgeworld, snapped part as shown) £22
12x Fire Prism (old style - various build levels) £12 each
Nightspinner (plastic) £20
3x Custom MK3 Falcons (MK3 hull, converted to have pulse laser) £15 each
Revenant Titan £150
Autarch on jetbike conversion (forgeworld bits) £12
6x striking scorpion £14
4x OOP banshees £4
Hornet (pulse lasers need straightening) £25
2x Wave serpent £18 each
10 jetbikes (part built) mostly complete, plus extras £60
Eldar and imperial command upgrades parts £10
Baharroth £5
Autarch £5
Shining spears parts £6
Phoenix bombers (no pilot in two) £40 each
Corsairs upgrade bits (missing fusion gun) £10
Death jester £2
harlequin £2
Banshee £1
Epic Knight £5
Warlock £2.50
Musician £2
Warlock £2
Banshee £1
Fire dragon £1
Fire dragon £1
OOP scatter laser £1
Musician £2
Farseer with spear £2.50
Farseer with spear £2.50
8x Dark reapers (7 shown, includes exarch, old style models) £20
Spirit seer (OOP pointing) £8
Spirit seer (OOP pointing) £8
Farseer with spear £2.50
5x Harelquins £10
Death jester £3

Realm of Chaos - Slaves to Darkness (good condition) £35
Necromunda rulebook £5
Imperial Armour Apocalypse £3
Apocalypse rulebook £25
40k 6th Hardback rule book £10
40k Apocalypse templates £20
40k Strategic asset cards £3


----------

